# serveur d'envoi Mail



## novicemac0 (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de configurer mon compte free dans Mail, et impossible d'envoyer de mail. Pourtant, je reçois bien les mails.

Lors de la configuration, le serveur de réception ne pose pas de problème (compte POP, pop.free.fr avec mon nom  d'utilisateur et mon mot de passe). Mais pour le serveur d'envoi, quand je rentre smtp.free.fr, sans activer l'authentification, le programme d'installation me met le message suivant :
_Le serveur SMTP smtp.free.fr ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et les informations entrées dans le champ Serveur d'envoi. Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement non disponible.

Si vous poursuivez, vous risquez de ne pas pouvoir envoyer de courrier électronique._

Faut il ouvrir un port ou configurer mon FAI?


----------



## gege91 (9 Septembre 2009)

Faut aller dans préf. Mail puis compte/serveur d'envois/modif la liste /avancé

La tu mets authentification mot de passe
nom d'util (adresse mail pour moi)
et mot de passe de connexion
mon port est 25
cela marche depuis pour moi


----------



## Aliboron (9 Septembre 2009)

novicemac0 a dit:


> Faut il ouvrir un port ou configurer mon FAI ?


Est-ce que Free est bien le FAI par lequel tu établis ta connexion à l'internet (ta question peut laisser comprendre que non) ? Si ton FAI n'est pas Free, il faut mettre le serveur SMTP de ton FAI pour l'envoi, peu importe que le serveur POP soit hébergé là ou ailleurs.


----------



## novicemac0 (9 Septembre 2009)

Mon FAI étant sfr neufbox, j'ai effectivement décoché l'option de filtrage "Autoriser l'envoi de courriels uniquement par l'intermédiaire des serveurs mail du groupe SFR".

Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit ça sachant que ça marchait il y a une semaine avant qu je réinstalle mac os x.

Sinon, j'ai tenté de modifier mon compte avec l'authentification avec mot de passe (avec mon_login et mon_login@free.fr), mais ça ne marche toujours pas.

Peut etre faut il activer le port 25?


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Est-ce que Free est bien le FAI par lequel tu établis ta connexion à l'internet (ta question peut laisser comprendre que non) ? Si ton FAI n'est pas Free, il faut mettre le serveur SMTP de ton FAI pour l'envoi, peu importe que le serveur POP soit hébergé là ou ailleurs.



ah bon ? 

par habitude, je mets TOUJOURS le smtp de mon/mes compte(s) mail ! en l'occurence 1and1*.fr *... et cela fonctionne depuis la Belgique ! Je n'ai JAMAIS utilisé le smtp de mon FAI ! 

Cela me permet, de quelqu'endroit où je me trouve, d'envoyer mes mails !


----------



## novicemac0 (9 Septembre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Si ton FAI n'est pas Free, il faut mettre le serveur SMTP de ton FAI pour l'envoi



Effectivement, ça marche avec le smtp de mon FAI (smtp.sfr.fr) 

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (9 Septembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> je mets TOUJOURS le smtp de mon/mes compte(s) mail ! en l'occurence 1and1*.fr *... et cela fonctionne depuis la Belgique ! Je n'ai JAMAIS utilisé le smtp de mon FAI !
> 
> Cela me permet, de quelqu'endroit où je me trouve, d'envoyer mes mails !


Oui, ça fonctionne avec les serveurs avec authentification SSL, type Gmail, Yahoo, 1and1, donc, et quelques autres. Mais pour les comptes "ordinaires" chez les hébergeurs "ordinaires", il y a un système de protection anti-spam qui passe par le refus de relayer les messages vers d'autres serveurs SMTP que le leur.



novicemac0 a dit:


> Effectivement, ça marche avec le smtp de mon FAI (smtp.sfr.fr)


Normal, justement. Et c'est bien l'essentiel


----------

